# Update ISPConfig 2.2.18 => 2.2.24



## vpns2000 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich verwende noch Fedora FC4 auf einem meiner Server.
Kann ich da ohne weiteres ein Update von 2.2.18 auf 2.2.24 machen ohne das die bereits laufenden Domains in mitleidenschafttreten.

Danke

LG


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Ja, Du kannst direkt auf 2.2.24 updaten.


----------



## vpns2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,
sollte ich vorher ein Update machen? Wenn ja was und wie!

DANKE

LG


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Siehe meinen Post #2 in diesem Thread  Wenn Du irgend etwas anderes hättest machen sollen, dann hätte ich das da schon geschrieben.


----------



## vpns2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,
Sorry, war ja nur eine Frage.
Okay werde das Update durchführen.

DANKE
LG


----------



## vpns2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Danke Till es hat einwandfrei funktioniert.

LG


----------

